# IBS & Depression/Anxiety



## Rmm2015 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I've been to many, many doctors over my short 19 years. All of them agreed that IBS and anxiety or depression (or both in my case), seem to go hand-in-hand. It makes since seeing all of the studies about serotonin levels affecting your gut. My "levels" have always been erratic - ever since I was a toddler. As I get older, they get worse.

I've been diagnosed with IBS-A, clinical anxiety and depression, and Chronic Fatigue brought on by EBV (or MONO). These conditions together make my life a living hell. Yes, I am aware that I could have a worse life. I also am aware that people should not have to spend their whole life suffering, especially at a young age. So I am here, in search of some ideas and help as to what to do. I have considered suicide due to the rampant thoughts of my conditions getting worse, even though they are already debilitating. My relationships, career, and future seem distant to me because of these problems I have. It's almost making me bitter, and that's not the person that I am.









My life has had it's ups-and-downs, just like anyone's. I just want to find a way to gain a few more ups, so that I can enjoy myself again. I don't want to have to suffer and be in intense pain for the rest of my life, and I feel that the stress of it all is shaving years of as we speak! It's almost like I can never win. If I wake up not depressed, I have a knot in my stomach and have to rush to the bathroom all day. If my stomach isn't bothering me and then something small happens to me throughout the day, I'll be a nervous wreck and then my stomach problems end up hitting me twice as hard. My depression is getting the best of me though, and I know that a lot of it is to due with my illness.

IBS has lead me to have to control my diet constantly. If I don't control it, I get even more sick. However, controlling it tends to lead me down a road of unhealthiness - where I end up only becoming focused on weight loss. As a preteen I was extremely overweight due to puberty and bad eating habits. Into high school, I lost weight but gained other problems. Right out of high school I lost 60lbs. and was frail-looking. A year later, and I've gained most of the weight back. I'm not overweight per-se, but I am not happy with myself - to the point of obsessing. Here comes the anxiety again.

Anyway, I hope this site will come of use to me. It already helps me vent, and I feel comfortable seeing as everyone here is probably dealing with related issues. I hope I can gain some ideas, and maybe help others as well.

Thank you.

-Becca.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

> My relationships, career, and future seem distant to me because of these problems I have. It's almost making me bitter, and that's not the person that I am.


Me too...but I am trying real hard to keep smiling and make the most out of whatever little I have. I am not a doc, so I cant give any real help.

Have you talked to your family about it ? Are they able to understand your situation and support you emotionally ?

I was considering suicide at one point too. Then, I waited for 3 years and finally things became better, but not nice once and for all. I guess I am

60-70% cured, may be less. But I am not as crappy as the yesteryears. Try harder and see what happens.

Talk a lot to your family and spend as much time as possible with them. Try to distract yourself from the pain by engaging in some interesting or fun activity. I may not help all the time, but even 30% success would not be bad.

good luck...


----------



## nutmeg714 (Sep 6, 2013)

I feel the same way and know what you're going through. I too would like more ups.


----------



## anabells18 (Jan 24, 2014)

Have any of you tried antidepressants? There are some that are supposed to help with IBS in low doses. I'm currently taking Amitriptyline and it's gotten better. My doc stated me on 10mg about two years ago. I'm currently up to 30mg but we're considering changing my meds and trying a serotonin drug to see if my mood and IBS-A improve more. The Amitriptyline at this dose had given me too much constipation but it may help you. Talk to your doc and consider the options. If your doc doesn't know much about IBS and isn't willing to do research, go look for another one. I went through about 5 or more doctors before I found one that helped me. I hope you all find peace within yourselves and don't give up.


----------



## chabot313 (Feb 7, 2014)

I hope you feel better,

Suicide isnt the answer, and I really think that those types of thoughts are triggered by sadness which is completely related to IBS. Even if you wanted to rationally get over some general problem, it kind of makes you dwell on it over and over. I think if we educate ourselves more on ibs we could really see some patterns. and having a support group means you are really not struggling alone. you should talk about it, like all the time, you should get a penpal from here and whatsapp them everytime u have issues throughout the day, and make eachother laugh about it. "this ones a floater!"

We really have to find a way to live with it and be open about it. Im here for you. chamomile tea and hot water pillow do the trick for me so my physical symptoms arent as bad as yours but the emotional ones are the same. :hug:


----------

